# do your pups chew their kibble or



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

just swallow it whole?? Dresden threw up last night, about 3 hours after eating and it was all kibble, whole swollen pieces of kibble...my son said "mom, i don't think dresden chews his food"...yeah,it was obvious that he doesn't....he will be 6 months on the 15th of april, I'm thinking of switching him to an all life stage food, and larger pieces so he has to chew...any thoughts??


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

My dogs are all "chewers". They may not chew every single individual kibble, but they aren'ty "gulpers".

Larger pieces may or may not get him to chew his food.

Is he a fast eater?


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

Max is a sometimes chewer, Lilah is an "inhaler" and Heidi chews each and every kibble, she take as much as 20 minutes to eat


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Yeah Shadow is a meticulous chewer...you know the proper way to eat food "each bite chewed at least 20 times" LMAO.....Dutch on the other hand kind of scarfs kibble. RAW took care of that for Dutch....hard to scarf a big hunk of frozen meat HAHA!


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

My 8 month old female does not chew. She eats (OK, inhales) two cups in 30-45 seconds. This is with a "slo-down" bowl, too! She never throws up, either. Go figure.


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

Kiah inhales. I thought my previous Shepherd inhaled too but comaperd to Kiah she was SLOW and sure. Kiah literally WOOFS it down it seconds. Never throws up.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

thanks, not sure why he got sick, but did again today


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

If you've had him awhile and this throwing up is new, something must be amiss. How's the poop? Form, consistency?

FWIW, I have a client with a bulldog that has to take tagamet all the time because it gets heartburn. If it doesn't get the tagamet, it throws up.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MrLeadFootIf you've had him awhile and this throwing up is new, something must be amiss. How's the poop? Form, consistency?
> 
> FWIW, I have a client with a bulldog that has to take tagamet all the time because it gets heartburn. If it doesn't get the tagamet, it throws up.


 it seems to happen after he drinks...he's not drinking a lot, this morning it was all basically water because he hadn't eaten yet


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

oh and poops are fine


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

Water is actually quite difficult to keep down if the stomach is irritated. Sounds like this just started, too, right? Could the pup have swallowed something that's upset his stomach?

I mean, without more details, it's all guessing on my part, right now. Like, since this started, have ANY meals or water gone down and stayed down? If not, and poops are still fine, could be a blockage, so you want to keep and eye out. If it is not a true blockage, and is just something irritating the stomach, it could have good poops for awhile, then start to have the runs when it begins to pass whatever it is.

If that happens you need to make sure to keep the pup hydrated. You might want to go get some Pedialite and have it on hand so you're prepared, because as you're seeing, water won't stay down, but Pedialite will. Keep us posted.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

yeah it just started on tuesday night and happened again yesterday afternoon...went to vet, couldn't find anything wrong sowe are on a bland diet with limited water... so he has thrown up 3 times and everytime it was right after he drank


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

When he throws up with no food and just water, what's coming up? Is it bile (yellow liquid)?


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

one time it was, (2nd time he got sick)that was the morning i let him out of the crate, took him outside, he came in drank water and threw up, mostly water just a little yellow


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

Did he throw up today, at all?


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MrLeadFootDid he throw up today, at all?


nope, but he did today







soon after i fed him, all food, but i'm not sure if he had water afterwards i was in the yard scooping the poop....


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Whatever it is, it has nothing to do with the dog chewing or not the food. If he is hydrated and active, you can wait for tomorrow to take it to the vet, it is quite normal for pups to regurgitate once in a while, but not almost daily.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

we've been to the vet...so far it has been every other day
the original question was from the first episode, the food that came up was whole pieces of kibble, i was curious if larger kibble would make them chew more


----------

